# Quest to discover more soft plastic shapes and actions ongoing



## senkosam (Oct 21, 2022)

I post quite a few of my catches on different forums. They always include shots of lures I've made or modified that I know I can count on once I've found fish that can be _provoked_ to strike. Making lure choices based on existing prey is a waste of time IMHO; choosing lures based on _presentation_, _lure size/shape/action_ is everything in my book. Plus I like to indulge in the fantasy that the lures that caught fish were the best at that time in that lake or river.

Lure variety has always been a thing with me starting with the use of many different lures for bass fishing. I tied my own jigs and spinnerbaits using various silicone skirt patterns and colors. I made my own in-line spinners using different size and shape blades - the same for spinnerbaits. 

Once I started pouring soft plastic lures, I was _hooked_ just like the fish that attack them! Discovering lure designs that fish strike _consistently_ _year after year_ is the challenge and that includes the _modification _of lures I already own. By that I mean taking a part of one soft plastic lure and using a candle to slightly melt the ends of another to be joined.

Granted, I own around 40 molds but rarely use them - especially those that are strictly for making bass lures. What I pour or modify catch all fish species and in various weights/sizes from the smallest bass to 7 lb. catfish and 4 lb pickerel. I don't usually carry a baitcast reel, but need spinning or spincast reels for casting light finesse lures rarely weighing more than 1/8 oz. - including jighead.

Something to consider on those days (like in winter) when you can't fish.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 21, 2022)

I've seen some of your creations in previous posts. You are like the mad scientist seeking the perfect artificial bait! IT does sound like a nice hobby. Keep it up.


----------



## senkosam (Oct 21, 2022)

> You are like the mad scientist seeking the perfect artificial bait!


You've described me to a T!


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 22, 2022)

Lure making is just an extension of the addiction. 

While the aluminum molds, injectors, etc can get pricey, I enjoyed it more when just starting out making single pour molds and tube dipping.


----------



## senkosam (Oct 22, 2022)

What blows me away are the shapes and actions that look like nor move like anything fish has ever seen or sensed (lat. line). I prove that every day throwing bits of bread to 2 doz. sunfish as well as 8 small turtles that line up on shore. They go berserk near the surface competing for those round bits of starch!

Take the skirted jig and trailer claimed to be a crawfish imitator?!!! Pleeeease! What B.S. Anyone who wants to believe in fairy tales like that - fine. Just don't publicly insist it's true like has been printed in fishing magazines for 40 years.

When it comes to lure shapes/actions, many types provoke fish and I have a catalog of them that I keep on hand. Here are a few winners:
This one I call _*Bulb Butt *_that consists of the body of a grub attached to the smaller body of another grub.
_*


*_
Basically it's a bobble action lure similar to the action of a Zara Spook except subsurface.

Another I call the _*pencil mustache. *_It consists of two thin tail attached to a grub body that looks like a mustache on fished hooked:






The action simulates the tail tips action of a _wacky rigged Senko_ using a jig. It can be jigged in place or allowed to sink to the bottom.

Grub bodies that are dipped in hot plastic once or twice give the appearance of what I call the _*Chubby Grub *_which sports various tail shapes:
wide straight tail curl tail


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## senkosam (Oct 22, 2022)

To continue:







Crappie Magnet tail added to a grub body:





Mo Magic injection poured lure with flat tail:




All those lure creators of the past didn't believe their creations represented anything to fish, but in order to mass produce and sell those lures, they had to come up with something anglers could believe in. Even I thought that 2" Floating Rapalas represented minnows to predators for years. In any case, *ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS.*


----------



## senkosam (Oct 23, 2022)

FuzzyGrub

Nice baits and single-pour molds BTW! Bet those baits caught a bunch!
Try my idea of cutting a part from one of your lures and welding it to another using a candle flame, finishing by smoothing the seam using a soldering iron. You won't be sorry! (plus, I'll most likely steal your idea! LOL)


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Oct 23, 2022)

I like the mini-senko and the double dipped “abdomen” grub. I just wanted to add some rubber legs to make it more like a spider or ant. . 

For the last few years my winter months have been dominated by building/modding PCP air guns. Now that I have too many and closet is over filled, tackle/lures should pop back to the top of the winter hobbies.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 23, 2022)

I have a couple of 3D printers. Just for fun, I printed a mold and then melted some old worms (we all have old worms)...and poured them in. I caught a few fish on my creations, too. Fun stuff. However, I must have 50 lbs of previously purchased worms. I can either use them as-is, or melt them into new lures.


----------



## senkosam (Oct 23, 2022)

Would love to see your _creations_!


----------

